
Fail to Succeed - joeyespo
http://blog.summation.net/2011/11/fail-to-succeed.html
======
pardner
Nice addition to HN thanks. I particularly liked his suggestion re: companies
publishing key failure rates for employees to see. People can gauge whether
they are aiming high enough. And it removes some of the fear of failure that
impedes progress.

